
Italian village offers $2,100 to boost falling population - gscott
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/09/italian-village-offers-2100-to-boost-falling-population.html
======
codebeaker
The "applications" seem now to be closed, and the linked Facebook post from
the BBC source has been removed (or, I can't see it for some other reason).

If anyone has more information as to the terms to which this offer was
subject, or a link to the original Facebook posting I'd be glad to see it.

~~~
stevesearer
From the mayor's facebook page (though not the original post):
[https://www.facebook.com/daniele.galliano.56/posts/143193966...](https://www.facebook.com/daniele.galliano.56/posts/1431939663519645)

Translated:

"This will be my last post and I hope to be able to provide clarity.

My it was an idea to propose to the region of Liguria, with which I am in
contact, and extended only at national level. The news was reported in the
wrong way and has reached a worldwide audience.

Italy is a beautiful country but like others in the economic crisis, to today
are followed by more than 17.000 people and unfortunately it's not really
possible to find a help to all. Thank you for your interest.

I don't have other profiles, so if there were more news in my name are fake."

